# Desert tort hydration



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi,
My torts poop has been very hard and white and I feel he is dehydrated. I feed him good food with occasional really juicy things like a grape but what else can I do. Is soaking what I should do? And if so how often? Thanks for the help,
Kyle


----------



## LaLaP (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes soaking would hydrate him. I soak mine twice a week. Some people do once a week. Others soak daily (usually for young torts). you cant really over-soak them so feel free to do it a lot until his poop looks more hydrated and then cut back to what feels right... like where his poop continues to look good. 
20-30 minutes in warm water 85-90 degrees. Keep adding warm water when it cools or use a heat lamp over the water to keep it warm. If your tort hates it at first try doing it in the morning before he's had a chance to bask much. They usually like it more when they are cold. Oh and the water shouldn't be deep. He needs to keep his head above water comfortably.


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

LaLaP said:


> Yes soaking would hydrate him. I soak mine twice a week. Some people do once a week. Others soak daily (usually for young torts). you cant really over-soak them so feel free to do it a lot until his poop looks more hydrated and then cut back to what feels right... like where his poop continues to look good.
> 20-30 minutes in warm water 85-90 degrees. Keep adding warm water when it cools or use a heat lamp over the water to keep it warm. If your tort hates it at first try doing it in the morning before he's had a chance to bask much. They usually like it more when they are cold. Oh and the water shouldn't be deep. He needs to keep his head above water comfortably.



Thanks


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 29, 2019)

How old is your tort, pictures also help. Welcome to TFO


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> How old is your tort, pictures also help. Welcome to TFO



Hi,
I’m unsure of his age but he is 4 in from the bottom to the top of his shell and 9 in long from the front to the tail part of his shell. Here’s some pics if that helps.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2019)

He's full grown, and very dry. Does he have any places in his yard where he can be in a more humid environment - bushes that you water, plants, grass, etc.?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 29, 2019)

You need to creat a micro-climate area that is almost a rain forest kinda place. Water pooling on the ground and dripping from overhead. just a small like 2'x2' area so your tort may come and go as they need. What does your tort house look like. You have a handsome little desert tort


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> He's full grown, and very dry. Does he have any places in his yard where he can be in a more humid environment - bushes that you water, plants, grass, etc.?



I often water his bush that he lives under and he has a water dish like the game and fish department website said but he has never used it.


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> You need to creat a micro-climate area that is almost a rain forest kinda place. Water pooling on the ground and dripping from overhead. just a small like 2'x2' area so your tort may come and go as they need. What does your tort house look like. You have a handsome little desert tort



Hi,
He has a house made out of the half trash can that he does not use. He mostly resides in a deep hole he made himself under a bush. Request pics if needed. Do you know any blueprints for the rainforest area? Thank for your help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2019)

Kyle gempler said:


> I often water his bush that he lives under and he has a water dish like the game and fish department website said but he has never used it.


A lot of tortoises are triggered to drink when it rains, so they don't use a water bowl. When it rains they search out puddles and drink that way. Place a large plant saucer close to the bush, but sink it down into the ground so it's flush with the ground. Then when you water the bush, refresh the water in the saucer. You might try letting the hose run in the saucer a bit so he can see the running water.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 29, 2019)

Easliy use a piece of thick fabric like a tarp to go over the top, use a wide shallow plant base- terra cotta under dish. Just add a fine spray sprinkler head on a timer and set it up high on the wall. add a few plants that will survive if potted and there you go. Shade, waterhole, and rain spot all in one. I would check craigslist for the pots, plants and such cheap or vene free. My Russian loves his Tigloo 6000 tort house and it was free!


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

If anyone has a reliable website or process of soaking please link it


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Easliy use a piece of thick fabric like a tarp to go over the top, use a wide shallow plant base- terra cotta under dish. Just add a fine spray sprinkler head on a timer and set it up high on the wall. add a few plants that will survive if potted and there you go. Shade, waterhole, and rain spot all in one. I would check craigslist for the pots, plants and such cheap or vene free. My Russian loves his Tigloo 6000 tort house and it was free!



The pic won’t show up and do you have the blueprints


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 29, 2019)

Gilmour sprinkler costs only 5.99 and add a




twist timer for 12.99 plus a garden hose ceover the arear with a tarp and instant microclimate. Always shaded and you can watch how much water you use. @Yvonne G is dead on with her advice when young all torts need water-soaking and dishes. I suggest the covered sprinkler so that you can recreate the same event in a smaller footprint so less overall water usage for you.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 29, 2019)

I soak mine in a plastic bin in the kitchen sink.

I use warm water, 90-95 deg. I gently place Chug in the bin, and adjust the water level to just above his marginal scutes (the bottom row of scutes on his carapace). Many folks say fill to where the carapace and plastron meet. Chug seems to like it a little deeper, so that's why I cover the marginals.

As the water cools, I scoop it out, and replace it with warm water. I stay right with him, since he is able to climb out of the bin.

Chug likes his soak, so I leave him in for a little longer than he wants. When he starts to REALLY want out, I take him out. Usually he is in for 30-45 min.

If he poops in the water, if it's nice and solid, I fish it out. If it's loose, I dump the water and start over.


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 29, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I soak mine in a plastic bin in the kitchen sink.
> 
> I use warm water, 90-95 deg. I gently place Chug in the bin, and adjust the water level to just above his marginal scutes (the bottom row of scutes on his carapace). Many folks say fill to where the carapace and plastron meet. Chug seems to like it a little deeper, so that's why I cover the marginals.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info and you have a very beautiful tortoise


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 29, 2019)

Kyle gempler said:


> Thank you for the info and you have a very beautiful tortoise


Thank you! He's quite a character!


----------

